# Bentley



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

I picked up my new foster Bentley today. I was expecting a girl but I'm pretty sure Bentley is a boy, lol. He is also disabled, which I knew. We have a vet apt this week to find out what exactly the problem is but his back end is weak and wobbly. He is otherwise a healthy and active 8 week old kitten.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Awww, he is very sweet. I hope his issues aren't too bad and something that he can manage ok. How sweet he looks.


----------



## charley_d (Jul 5, 2013)

What a sweetie!


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks, he gets around pretty well and uses the litterbox like a champ. We have had one like him before that was adopted and does fine except for being wobbly. I will keep everyone updated.


----------



## Cat Lover Lennie (Jan 7, 2013)

He is precious.....and sooo handsome! Bless you for loving this little one until he finds his forever home!


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

He is so sweet, I think he will be adopted fast even with his disability.


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

AWWWWWW!!!!! man, the cute gene is just outta hand these days!!


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

Here's a couple more. His vet appointment is at 2 tomorrow.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

He is precious! Such a sweet looking boy. I hope everything god well at the vet tomorrow.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

What a little sweetie he is. I am anxious to hear what the vet has to say about his condition, hopefully something that is not so bad.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Do the resident cats get to interact with him? I bet CB is excited for a new buddy.

If his condition is called cerebellar hypoplasia, we have a shelter cat with a rather severe case who is currently in foster so might be able to share a little bit of info.


----------



## CharlesD (Jun 12, 2013)

CQ (cuddle quotient) is very high with that one.


----------



## sweetcuddles (Jun 30, 2013)

Bentley is very cute. I love kittens, their cuteness takes my heart.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TinyPaws (Jun 23, 2013)

Aww what a heart throb hope he is ok  x


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

NebraskaCat, that's what I am thinking it is. He went to a vet right out of the shelter that combo tested him and gave him his first round of vaccinations, and that vet said it was likely neurological. He didn't have any real tests done though because I wanted to get him started at the vet closer to my house.

Also he is still quarantined right now b/c several of the cats at the shelter he was pulled from were sick, but he does seem fine. I think he needs to be around another young kitten, so I am looking into either the tux that I was supposed to take but haven't heard back on, or another. I'm sure Cheddar will play with him, but maybe too rough. He is the biggest of my cats now!


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

Back from the vet with Bentley and we got some sort of good news. It appears to be a back injury that has started to heal. The sort of good part is that there is a chance he will improve as it continues to heal, and if it doesn't, she doesn't think it will affect his quality of life at all. The bad part is she thinks he is still tender in a spot right now, so no playing and he has to stay seperated, so no friend yet. He goes back in two weeks for a recheck and his second round of vaccs.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

He's just too cute for words.  

Have we seen any recent pics of Cheddar Biscuit?


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

I'll get new Cheddar thread up shortly!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

It is good news that the vet thinks it's "just" a back injury. He is a looker, that's for sure.


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

Well, after 3 vets and a specialty vet and many tests and xrays, it turns out Bentley does have Cerebellar Hypoplasia. Still not the worst news, much better than FIP, which they ruled out. He should have a normal lifespan and his quality of life will be as good as any other cat.

He had his first adoption event today and got lots of attention, though one family that was holding him seemed put off when I told them about his disability and kept asking if he was going to die...and then didn't seem interested in listening when I was trying to explain his disability.

Frankly my husband likes the little guy and he isn't a cat person, so we might keep him. Not sure yet, I think it's too soon to call it.

The pics are my son holding him at the event.


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

SUCH a gorgeous wee boy. Thanks for giving him the love and care he needs.


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

*New Bentley*

I have some new pictures of my foster Bentley. He has mild to moderate Cerebellar Hypoplasia.

He was technically adopted yesterday and supposed to go to his new home after his neuter on Tuesday, but they backed out this morning, saying he was wobblier than they thought he would be and that they didn't want to take him "without knowing what was wrong with him". I guess they didn't read the two emails detailing his condition or listen to me when I told them about it in person, or told them about the 4 vets he'd been to and how they ruled out all the scary stuff. She responded to my emails with "it's fine". I would have had much more respect for them had she just said, well, we have some concerns...

But anyway, he is a sweet and happy boy who does everything but jump.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Better to have people back out at the beginning...someone has to come along that actually understands his affliction and isn't put off by it...he deserves a warm and loving forever home! He's a little cutie! So glad he has you for now!
People. Sigh... ♡

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## melanievan (Jul 16, 2013)

Bentley is really cute!! That's to bad I agree would have been better if they said up front,But at least he's in a safe place and being taken care of =) might have been worse if they took him...Im sure the right person will come along


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh he's adorable! I agree that those potential adopters dont sound ideal. Someone better will come along


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

I am definitely glad they let me know before they took him home. I ended up sending them a polite email, but I still found it odd. My problem wasn't so much with them backing out, but that they acted like no one knew what was wrong with him, when we in fact went to great lengths to find out what was wrong with him.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh my gosh, I didn't notice the white on the end of his paws before! I'm dying of massive cuteness overload. 

It sounds like it's for the best that they backed out. The fact that they said they didn't want him because they didn't know what was wrong with him is really strange after you made it clear what the condition was. I hope he finds a good family soon. If he were in front of me, there's no way I could resist.


----------

